# Can I link different Lowrance Models (HDS / Elite)



## byrnejwb (Oct 8, 2009)

I recently bought a boat that has a Lowrance HDS 9 unit on the dashboard console with a transducer installed. It works great. A friend gave me an Elite 7ti unit and I want to put it on the bow with the trolling motor. The Elite has no transducer. I want to just install the Elite on the bow and network it to the HDS on the Dash. Can I link an HDS and an Elite 7ti? If so, how and what cables? I have looked everywhere and can’t find information. Thank you!


----------



## flyinghappy (Jun 26, 2017)

byrnejwb said:


> I recently bought a boat that has a Lowrance HDS 9 unit on the dashboard console with a transducer installed. It works great. A friend gave me an Elite 7ti unit and I want to put it on the bow with the trolling motor. The Elite has no transducer. I want to just install the Elite on the bow and network it to the HDS on the Dash. Can I link an HDS and an Elite 7ti? If so, how and what cables? I have looked everywhere and can’t find information. Thank you!


Elite TI can not network at all for sharing transducers. You can use NMEA to network them but mostly that would only allow for waypoints and both units have to be powered on when the waypoint is created.


----------

